# data disk to mp3 player



## 1hayduke (Jul 10, 2006)

i backed up all my music to sonic dvd data disks . now i want to put those files back onto the computer and transfer some to mp3 player. the data disk will play, and i can make an image file to copy it, but i cant get the files on the disk to my mp3 player. help would be very much appreciated as i have 50gb on those data disks


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

What format are the files on the DVD's. Can you copy them to your hard disk and play them with the computer?


----------



## 1hayduke (Jul 10, 2006)

*data disc to mp3*

the files were mp3 placed on a data disk with sonic record now. i can get them onto the hard drive now only with an "IMAGE" with sonic. i cant get that image file onto my mp3 player, and i can only play the files on the data disk on the dvd drive----not from the hard drive. thank you for your help.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

What happens if you stick the DVD into a computer? Can you see/play the MP3's? I still have no idea what process was followed to record them, or what format they ended up in.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 14, 2005)

If the files on the DVD are in MP3 format, they can be treated just like any other data file. You should be able to copy from the DVD drive to any other media on your computer.


----------



## 1hayduke (Jul 10, 2006)

*sonic data disk to hard drive to mp3 player---not*

that is what i thought when i made them. but when i try to put them back on the hard drive(by the way, these were my own cd's-not copied from another source) i get an "image file" with a .gu file extension and i can make another dvd with that but i can't get it into wmp10 to sync with mp3 player. needless to say i cant even get a reply from sonic or i wouldn't be bothering you kind folks.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

It sounds like this "Sonic" application created some sort of compressed backup files, and I suspect it's required to unpack them.


----------

